# Chiluca... Ride Report... The missing link...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well, it was about a business as usual ride in Chiluca.

Weather was hot and dry. Dirt was well packed with blue grooves in some parts and other littered with dry leaves.

At about 9:30 everybody was ready to go and off we went.

We did again this ride over "La Mina" which is a nice ride over an abandoned open mine and then goes thru a very nice singletrack to join right in the same place where Tierra Roja and Las Eses join. It's called "Las Albercas".

From there, up to Espiritu Santo mainly over the dirt road as La Mina takes a lot of time, but it's very balanced between climbs and descents.

Beers at Espiritu Santo and off we go for the reward... the nice singletracks in the lower Chiluca.

Edgar, Oscar, Rocky_Rene and me got into a very fast pace and got into a great groove... But we left Jorge "El Chiva" behind...

At an intersection, we awaited, shouted, went back over our steps... and Jorge was nowhere to be found. Missing link. We went back to the place we last see him, and as we didn't find him, we were alleviated that he was not hurt and just lost. This is not a big area and it was not the first time Jorge did this trail, so we went ahead after about an hour of waiting.

It was after 2 in the afternoon and we hit the dreaded "Eses"... under a sun that was burning. The dirt felt hot and so was the weather. It was an oven... it had some time since we didn't face such heat.

Dang Jorge indeed got lost and kept going... We found him at Colosio waiting for us... After we insulted him and joked about it for a while (we were really worried for the big mofo), we got to the cars at about 3 and something in the afternoon.

On my side... I felt really good and not like a fortnight ago when I cramped all over.

The SB is a thing to be loved. Damn fine handling, pedaling and suspension.

I'm falling in love with this Spyder/Rampage combo... There was a high speed turn where I hit it too leaned and too slow... The tyres made a sweet (and I mean sweet) controlled drift and then they gripped and put me into the right groove... Amazing!

The Spyder rolls nice for the awesome grip. So does the Rampage, but I don't feel the Spyder is a good front. At least not better than the Rampage. The Rampage sticks to off-cambers like velcro.

I still have to run the Rampage in the wet, but so far, I'm liking it a lot on the front. I'll try to get a tubed version of the Spyder, it should roll better on tubes than the Tubeless version I'm trying now.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

*Carbon Carnage...*

Well... I was stupid enough to lean my bike against a curb before beginning the ride, and it felt down over its side.

The outcome? A broken Carbon brake lever... seems I'll have to "downgrade" to Dangerboys.
Bummer... I should have kept my bike clean of carbon. IT was just the tip and the brake lever still works perfectly fine... it just looks for crap and I'm afraid a part of it will fall off sometime down the line.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Carbon is for girls, you need some tungsten my man

Nice ride report, that Rampage looks like a Nevegal copycattttt...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Carbon is for girls, you need some tungsten my man


Amen...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

nice report :thumbsup: 

Yeah, the heat was horrible today, even here at ajusco. Fortunately it has been raining, so the dirt was niceeee

Ohhh and is that what I think it is?? Poo brown starting to show through the black lowers??? 
:lol:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

*Best Post Ever !~!*

Titus bikes are the best bikes. Way better than Rocky Mountain and even Turner. Who would ever buy a Turner :crazy: ... even worse are people who ride an Iron Horse... DW bikes are definitely for the short linked people out there... if that's not bad enough... imagine anybody who would ever think of owning a Marin :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:

There is nothing more satisfying than seeing a Titus in the Woods sort of like a Tiger in the Woods... ready to take on anything anywhere anytime. This is a valuable lesson for those who read that Titus bikes are the epiphany of the pinnacle of mountain bike design.

*LONG LIVE TITUS *

Can you give us a piccie of the french tyre and some size info for the UST ?~?

What terrain is it best suited for ?~?

" For those about to Titus, we s-a-l-u-t-e you ... "


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> Titus bikes are the best bikes. Way better than Rocky Mountain and even Turner. Who would ever buy a Turner :crazy: ... even worse are people who ride an Iron Horse... DW bikes are definitely for the short linked people out there... if that's not bad enough... imagine anybody who would ever think of owning a Marin :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:
> 
> There is nothing more satisfying than seeing a Titus in the Woods sort of like a Tiger in the Woods... ready to take on anything anywhere anytime. This is a valuable lesson for those who read that Titus bikes are the epiphany of the pinnacle of mountain bike design.
> 
> ...


Very funny post, Mr. Mountain.

I'm a little grossed out when I look at that last picture in the ride report post. Somebody needs to buy that guy some baggie shorts! That's alot of man-leg. :eekster:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

geolover said:


> Very funny post, Mr. Mountain.
> 
> I'm a little grossed out when I look at that last picture in the ride report post. Somebody needs to buy that guy some baggie shorts! That's alot of man-leg. :eekster:


i ride in me speedos


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> i ride in me speedos


hey that's very "El Chingon", AM! :thumbsup:

Warp sweet report and ride.. bummer on the lever though...

yesterday I had a visitor tribe member from Israel (Dror a.k.a. GreenBonty) and went to ride in Rodalben...sweet 15 km of pure singletrack... we did it "out and back".. report here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3149151


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nice ride!

I again did Villa Verdun...definitely not as fun as what you did yesterday, but I'm not ready for the dirt! darn!

Very nice that you did ride there...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Titus bikes are the best bikes. Way better than Rocky Mountain and even Turner. Who would ever buy a Turner :crazy: ... even worse are people who ride an Iron Horse... DW bikes are definitely for the short linked people out there... if that's not bad enough... imagine anybody who would ever think of owning a Marin :ciappa: :ciappa: :ciappa:
> 
> There is nothing more satisfying than seeing a Titus in the Woods sort of like a Tiger in the Woods... ready to take on anything anywhere anytime. This is a valuable lesson for those who read that Titus bikes are the epiphany of the pinnacle of mountain bike design.
> 
> *LONG LIVE TITUS *


You know? I'm feeling much more attached to this frame.
It's an oddity around here. In a good sense of the word. People who really knows about bikes goes like "Whoa! A Switchblade!", while the rest of the mortals just look at a black, unknown brand bike.

I like that... and the fact that the bike just works as intended. This is the lowest maintenance frame I've had. Effing thing just loves to be ridden hard and put away wet. It's only for the really DH stuff that it falls a bit short. Climbing, cornering, pedaling, braking, it's a thing of beauty. Contained weight, relatively heavy duty.

And it's an awesome nice shade of Black  :thumbsup:



All Mountain said:


> Can you give us a piccie of the french tyre and some size info for the UST ?~?
> 
> What terrain is it best suited for ?~?


Yeah, tonight on the piccie.

The size is 54-55mm wide between knobs and the casing is around 44mm high and around 48-50mm wide (didn't actually measured it, but knobs are not that tall or extending out of the casing).

Terrain? Shiggy says it's his favorite all-arounder and I'm starting to believe it. The tyre is good all-around.

I'm using it on dry soils now, but my buddy Elmadaleno (Turner whore-mer) ran this tyre on more intermediate to wet and muddy soils with equal success. He can comment how it goes on his terrain.

Incredible that living in the same city we have different riding conditions, uh?! Funny.



All Mountain said:


> " For those about to Titus, we s-a-l-u-t-e you ... "


By "Angus" Mountain...

Yeah, baby!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Fortunately it has been raining, so the dirt was niceeee


Not at Chiluca... it was a dang oven. Dirt is so compact, that's loose over hardpack and we literally have some blue grooves left by the dirtbikes.

The forest is littered with dry leaves and compact dirt beneath... good traction, though and at least whatever is under the leaves, doesn't move. Would it be wet, the leaves get you slipping and you don't know if your tyres will actually roll over the leaves or if there's a puddle of mud to fall in beneath.

Lately, there's been a rage for quads over there... So we had dirtbikes leaving deep grooves on the SINGLETRACK (the dang morons) and now we have to watch out on doubletracks for quads...

Just great.



545cu4ch said:


> Ohhh and is that what I think it is?? Poo brown starting to show through the black lowers???
> :lol:


Nah, kiddo... It's something called "dirt" and it sticks to your bike if you actually ride it (or don't wash it, like in my case).

It is dirt from the ride before. It started off dusty and then we had a slight shower... so all the dust became mud over the bike... It's time to wash the bike, but I dunno... I don't like to wash it. Too much of a flasher when it's clean the way I like it.


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Terrain? Shiggy says it's his favorite all-arounder and I'm starting to believe it. The tyre is good all-around.
> 
> I'm using it on dry soils now, but my buddy Elmadaleno (Turner whore-mer) ran this tyre on more intermediate to wet and muddy soils with equal success. He can comment how it goes on his terrain.
> 
> Incredible that living in the same city we have different riding conditions, uh?! Funny.


I actually like this tire a lot, It's only weakness, in my opinion, is that it doesn't roll that fast, but it does well in most terrains. I really liked it in the front with a Paranracer Fire XC in the back.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Nah, kiddo... It's something called "dirt" and it sticks to your bike if you actually ride it (or don't wash it, like in my case).


Mmmm never heard of that before. Does it grow on trees???


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Can you give us a piccie of the french tyre and some size info for the UST ?~?


Here are the promised pics...

Width: 55-56mm (a bit bigger than what I posted before)

This is a Spyder 2.1" UST that I'm running with tubes.























































Sorry, this is getting non-dial-up friendly.


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks Warp, appreciated ... actual size lives up to it's reputation.

Very open tread and good back tyre... no 2.3's listed though...

I have trouble keeping up with your tyres...

Did you get bored with the NN's ?~?

Why no Nevegal on the front ?~?

When is Kenda going to make a 2.35 Nevegal UST ?~?

Barracuda looks interesting.... Bulldog looked good until I saw the limited side knobs... but maybe hooks up what do I know...


----------



## geolover (Nov 27, 2005)

All Mountain said:


> When is Kenda going to make a 2.35 Nevegal UST ?


It's in the works. :thumbsup:


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

geolover said:


> It's in the works. :thumbsup:


When can I place order ?~?

I hope they make enough so they don't sell out of the stoke in the mad rush


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Here are the promised pics...
> Sorry, this is getting non-dial-up friendly.


gaaawd more tire chit chat that I cant seem to get :lol:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

geolover said:


> It's in the works. :thumbsup:


nice.. I am having a good time on the tubed version with Stick-E... a bit smaller volume than the 2.4 NN, but very nice traction (using it in the front, tried it in the rear but rolls a bit slow)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> Thanks Warp, appreciated ... actual size lives up to it's reputation.
> 
> Very open tread and good back tyre... no 2.3's listed though...


I seem to recall there was a 2.3" version on the NON-UST tyre.



All Mountain said:


> I have trouble keeping up with your tyres...
> 
> Did you get bored with the NN's ?~?


Here's the whole poop... I bought the Rampage from Bob. It did never hit my place thanks to the folks at the Mexican Postal Service who sent it back to Bob. It had to be sent along with some Rzozaya's stuff from Bob much later.

In the meantime I had some stuff coming from Chad and I was just looking for a rear tyre that could match the Rampage. I was eyeing at the Sturdy 2.1", but Chad can't get them. There was a Mexican distributor that thanks to not having an automated on-line paying system, lost my purchase of the Sturdy because I was set dead-on getting it.

Then, Chad made me an offer on the NN's I just couldn't resist. Nothing free of huge discounts, but so far best price I had ever seen for these Schwalbes. So I got them.

In the end, both the Rampage and the NN's showed up. The NN's first. I ran the NN's a couple rides and then the Rampage showed up. I paired it with the Roll-X I had and ran it like that for a ride or two more.

I lent my NN's to Elmadaleno for him to try out and he offered me to try the Spyders. So, I have now this combo.

I think I'll get a Spyder... to match the Rampage and run the NN's as a combo for wetter rides.

It's about time for the NN's to be back... if Mada is done with testing. If he needs more time on them, then he can keep them for longer, I'm not in a hurry and he's a very neat guy, so unless they blow up on him, they'll return in good condition. He doesn't really ride, he's a Homer. 



All Mountain said:


> Why no Nevegal on the front ?~?


Never thought seriously about it, but I guess it was for the reports of knobs falling off the Stick-E version and rather inconsistent quality.

Also, I have ran a Blue Groove and really liked it. I would go for the BG 2.35" first. Rolls better, which is something a lighter guy like me should appreciate.



All Mountain said:


> Barracuda looks interesting.... Bulldog looked good until I saw the limited side knobs... but maybe hooks up what do I know...


I have read good things on the Barracuda, but very bad comments on the Bulldog. Basically, your impression is right... not enough grip on the shoulders.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> If he needs more time on them, then he can keep them for longer, he's a very neat guy. I <3 him


Awwwwww :ciappa:

Warp and Mada sitting under a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g :headphones:

good gawd im so funny


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Awwwwww :ciappa:
> 
> Warp and Mada sitting under a tree k-i-s-s-i-n-g :headphones:
> 
> good gawd im so funny


Come on, don't be jealous... We would invite you but you're still jail-bait. Sorry, you can't come with us.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Also, I have ran a Blue Groove and really liked it. I would go for the BG 2.35" first. Rolls better, which is something a lighter guy like me should appreciate.


yep 2.35" BGs are nice... my Inbred likes them  the 2.35 Nev is very nice too... especially in the front as AM said


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Dudes come on stop talking about tires...



BTW I would like to try some Gazzalodi JR.


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

*cutting on shipping costs to MX*



Warp said:


> Here's the whole poop... I bought the Rampage from Bob. It did never hit my place thanks to the folks at the Mexican Postal Service who sent it back to Bob. It had to be sent along with some Rzozaya's stuff from Bob much later.


man if it can be of any help, i just purchased:
- a pair of eggbeaters C to try them out from ebay, lightly used (so it said) @ $30 should get'em this week
-giro havoc from bike nashbar $42 - shipped yesterday
-lizzard skins + adidas enduro gloves from pricepoint $34 - got'em las thursday
-camelbak MULE (Coyote brown/blak) from ebay $53
-planning on ordering diadora MTB saturn clipless shoes from nashbar @ $54 :eekster: (can't afford the higher end stuff right now :skep: ...

all prices including shipping and handling...

i'm not bragging here, what i want to say is that if you ever need anything and if i can help with i have a mailing address in TX, and shipping is much cheaper within the US. and if you want to order something, I can forward to DF from Reynosa via omnibus de mexico (cheap:thumbsup , etc... and you save the super high charges for shipping to MX from the US, and maybe some time also...

anyway, there's the offer i know you don't know me personally, but if you would like to try with inexpensive stuff, i'll be glad to help you save some bucks...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

fantaxmon said:


> anyway, there's the offer i know you don't know me personally, but if you would like to try with inexpensive stuff, i'll be glad to help you save some bucks...


Just in time... I may have some stuff coming from the People's Republic of Montana.

Shoot me a PM and thank you!
Warp


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have some sweet ultra secret things comming from Montana, how long does it take for a package to arrive using your method Fantaxmon?


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

Warp said:


> In the meantime I had some stuff coming from Chad and I was just looking for a rear tyre that could match the Rampage. I was eyeing at the Sturdy 2.1", but Chad can't get them. There was a Mexican distributor that thanks to not having an automated on-line paying system, lost my purchase of the Sturdy because I was set dead-on getting it.


In loose conditions or some sloppy soil the Sturdy 2.25 have hooked up in traction the best for me. I had Nev 2.35 toobed and the Sturdy flat out grips with more authority. I can't get over how well the Sturdy rolls.... heck I think it's just as good as the 2.1 XMark !~! My Nevegal disintegrated in 2 months. Over hardpack the Sturdy is glue. Wet wood not the greatest. Wet rock also leaves something to be desired. Bombs through rocks.



Warp said:


> Then, Chad made me an offer on the NN's I just couldn't resist.


TiEndo, is that you ?~?



Warp said:


> Also, I have ran a Blue Groove and really liked it. I would go for the BG 2.35" first. Rolls better, which is something a lighter guy like me should appreciate.
> 
> I have read good things on the Barracuda, but very bad comments on the Bulldog. Basically, your impression is right... not enough grip on the shoulders.


Never tried a BG.... likes like a terrific front tyre, and maybe back in loose conditions (?~?)

I think FM likes a Barracuda in the back in the wet.... very HR like.

I got the tyre bug, but it's more curiosity than needs :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

All Mountain said:


> TiEndo, is that you ?~?


Nope, but certainly I may have gotten the "TiSy"... a very dangerous illness, short for "TiEndo Syndrome". 

And once again, I got some deals from the President of the Sister Republic of Montana that I couldn't let go by... small parts. Maintenance and such.



All Mountain said:


> ...but it's more curiosity than needs :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


 
When was the last time you bought something that you needed?

Brake pads, cables and tubes don't count.


----------



## fantaxmon (Aug 18, 2006)

*shipping with fantaxmon's method...*



tacubaya said:


> I have some sweet ultra secret things comming from Montana, how long does it take for a package to arrive using your method Fantaxmon?


mmhhh...  well I know shipping ground from US (montana) to TX would be 5 working days max, so let's say 1 wk, then getting the thing to my place and forward it 2 days max, i've got things shipped from DF to Reynosa and it usually takes 3 days, so i'm thinking total about 2 weeks... one thing I'm sure about... you'll save some cash, not sure what your average shipping rate is from US to DF, but I pay in average 6 dlls min, I've paid 12 dlls max for medium size packages, i've got quotes for bikes and frames from 50-75, etc...

again the offer is for everyone in the need.. just PM me and we'll make it happen :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I get my packages from Chad in less than two weeks and it costs about 30 bucks, so I see its cheaper...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I get my packages from Chad in less than two weeks and it costs about 30 bucks, so I see its cheaper...


??? Remember december????

j/k Chad was pretty nice, but that package was a nightmare... until it got home! I'd buy from him again


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep but Christmas shipping doesnt count. Last shipping arrived in 7 working days


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I also have a shipment, which methoth did you use? I also think I've found the place to buy the next bike, not as blingy but about a lot of bucks cheaper than the current blingy one... Wow, that Chad guy really has good prices! Maybe october...

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I also have a shipment, which methoth did you use? I also think I've found the place to buy the next bike, not as blingy but about a lot of bucks cheaper than the current blingy one... Wow, that Chad guy really has good prices! Maybe october...
> 
> El Rivas


We could share it, Rivas... lemme know.

My stuff is just small parts, being the biggest the grips.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

We could try combinning the orders? have you already payed for your items? I don't mind adding your items on the order but there was this small item from Turner still missing, so if you are not in hurry we can arrange something.

El Rivas


----------

